# Fully Guided Spring Turkey Hunts



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Wow, this year just _flew_ by !

It's time to start think'in.......SPRING GOBBLER HUNTIN !! 

Application dates for the 1st season hunt ZZ 301 are Jan.1st thru Feb. 1st so don't forget to gett'em in !! 
234 late season hunts are available over the counter.

I'll be offering fully guided hunts again this year on over 2400+ acres hunting different private properties in 4 counties. 
Montcalm, Gratiot, Ionia and Isabella. 
I've also picked up a few new properties this winter that have yet to see a bird hunter. 

With this mild winter we're having, the survival rate is going to be outstanding and I'm expecting a banner Spring season !

Last Spring was the best season yet with 14 birds bagged on 15 hunts.
If memory serves, 5 or 6 made the book. :coolgleam

I've already began scouting and am seeing large flocks of Turkeys with some exceptional Longbeards.

I've also upgraded " Thunderdome " to a 24' Nomad camper with all the trimmings. TV/VCR, Heat, Frige, Coffee, Snacks etc.....
She's comfortable and sleeps 2 nicely.
Your welcome to bunk in Thunderdome here at the house, or there's a motel 5 blocks uptown that runs about 40 bucks a night. Your choice.

Ok, now. This is hunting guys. My #1 priority is the quality of your hunt and I do my homework.
I put in countless hours of scouting. Your hunt actually starts 3 days before you even arrive with me scouting out the different properties again for the current location of the birds, the preferred food sources and roosts. I have many different areas to hunt so as to not over hunt any one farm so the birds won't be pressured or call shy. 

I also try not to hunt any given property more than 3-4 times the entire season, with alot of farms only being hunted twice. To me, this ensures a quality hunt and good flocks of birds for the next season. I'll also have pop-up, water proof, tent blinds set up and ready to go the night before you guys get here.

DISCLAIMER :
We will be hunting wild birds. _I cannot guarantee a kill_. 
If anybody promises a kill, they are either pulling your leg, or hunting behind a fence. 
I do neither.
I've guided alot of guys from right here on the site, many are repeat clients. Most have killed a bird, some have not. 
I encourage you to check my references with the successful and un-successful hunters alike before booking a hunt with me.
References are availabe upon request.

All I _can_ promise is to do my best doing what I do best: 
Calling and Hunting Spring Gobblers.

This is your hunt and I can tailor it any way you'd like. 
Run and gun.
Walk and Call.
Sit and Call.
Morning and afternoon hunts with a nap after lunch, or 
Hard core gobbler chase'in all day hunting. It's up to you.

Some guys just like to sip a cup of coffee and listen to the woods wake up while I do my thing.
Others like to bring their calls and participate in the calling. 
No problem, again, this is your hunt.

I'd also be happy to make this a learning experience and pass on what I've been taught and learned over the years if you wish.

I'm currently on Pro-Staff for Woodhaven Custom Calls as well as many of the top manufactures in the business and give seminars/teach the art of calling and hunting deer and turkeys all over the country. 

For those of you that have never watched a sunrise in the Spring Turkey woods and listened to the thundering gobble of a Longbeard greeting a new day, or, had an old Boss Gobbler come in at full strut gobbling his head off are in for something that you'll _never_ forget and one of the most exciting hunting experiences you'll ever have.
There's nothing like it on Gods green earth. 

To book a hunt, feel free to shoot me a PM or clicking on the Turkey Hunting banner will bring bring up the PM feature.

Price for a fully guided hunt is 150.00 per gun, per day. OR 2 guys, 2 days for 500.00.
This includes food, lodging and guide. ( Me ) 
All you'll need to bring is your shoot'in iron, camo, and be ready to hunt !
I'm live in Carson City. Montcalm Co.

_As of today, 1/10, I only have 2 days left open for early season. 
Late season still has some choice dates available, but are filling fast............._

Oh, one more thing. For what it's worth, I'll be in the Atsko - Sports Wash UV Killer Booth for both Hunt'in Time Expos'.

January 18, 19, 20- 2008 
Gibraltar Trade Center, Mount Clemens

January 25, 26, 27 - 2008 
Delta Plex Center, Grand Rapids

and

Michigan Deer & Turkey Spectacular - Lansing Michigan
February 8-9-10 if anybody wants to stop in and shoot the bull. 


Have Fun and _Good Luck_ to all this season.
__________________


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Want to just give a quick shout-out to these hunts with Thunderhead.

I've been on many guided hunting/ fishing trips around the country, from New Brunswick to Alaska, and many places in between. Tom is one of the very best guides we've hunted with. Your chances of killing a nice gobbler are very, very high.

My son and I are booked again for this Spring.

Natty B.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Just a heads up.

As of today, Jan. 15th I'm totally booked for 1st season. 

2nd season there are still 2 open spots.

There is always the chance for a cancellation............

Thanks to all you guys that booked a hunt.


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

I was wondering if you would post your fees for future reference. I am thinking I may do this next spring, and would like to have a ballpark.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

They are there. Look toward the end of the post.


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> They are there. Look toward the end of the post.


Um oops. Thanks :lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

when it comes to calling in turkeys! And if you look *REALLY* hard, you'll see that under that crusty old geezer's skin is one of the funniest, caring guys on the planet! Do yourself and maybe your kid a favor and book a hunt with him (even though it might be a year or two from now) - you won't regret it!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

KalamazooKid said:


> when it comes to calling in turkeys! And if you look *REALLY* hard, you'll see that under that crusty old geezer's skin is one of the funniest, caring guys on the planet! Do yourself and maybe your kid a favor and book a hunt with him (even though it might be a year or two from now) - you won't regret it!




NB


----------

